# Assigning huge IPv6 block to network interface not possible?



## blodan (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi!

I thought I would ask this question before actually going through with it as it seems so stupid it possibly can not be true.

In IPv4 you can assign a ip-range with this in your rc.conf
[cmd=""]ipv4_addrs_re0="x.x.x.2-254/24"[/cmd] 

Now what I have figured out is that itÂ´s not possible to bind blocks in IPv6 so I have to (theoretically if one would be nuts enough) generate a *huge* alias block in my rc.conf to be able to bind them.

Soooo, if one were to letÂ´s say want to bind xxxx::1 through xxxx::ffff on a firewall for HAProxy to use one would have to generate ~65k rows as follows?
[cmd=""]ipv6_ifconfig_<x>_alias<n>[/cmd]

I really hope I am wrong on this one


----------

